
Highest Vegan food protein density normalized by calories - pascalxus
https://kale.world/highest-vegan-protein-density-by-calories/
======
kleiba
I wonder, though, whether the normalization to 200 calories is very
enlightening. For instance, 200 calories from a serving of broccoli is
something I could imagine, but 200 calories from, say, parsley?

~~~
pascalxus
Sure, there are certain spices and ingredients where it won't be so relevant.

But, At the end of the day, most people want to keep their calories to a
minimum while maximizing their nutrients.

~~~
kleiba
"Most people" \- I wouldn't be so sure about that...

~~~
pascalxus
well, perhaps, most people who look up information like this. ;)

Granted, you could is it to maximize protein in take at a given caloric intake

